# عظة جميلة عن الوزنات اتمنى قرائتها



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2013)

عظة جميلة عن الوزنات اتمنى قرائتها

اخفيت وزنتك
قد يكون تكاسلك باستغلال الوزنه شاهد عليك لا لك

سلمهم امواله - ملك لربنا
على قدر طاقته - سابق علم ربنا وحكمته عارف طاقتك وقدرك

وزنات معطله

ايه مدفون جوانا لم نستثمره
المدفون بغيرنا لنشجعهم

يعنى ايه الوزنات
----------------------------------
لا تنظر لوزنه غيرك - لا ترتقى فوق ما ينبعى - لا تبص لحاجه مش عندك ولا تستصغر ما عندك

الروحانيه بتاعتك تشتغل بالوزنه الفلانيه

جسد واحد باعضاء كثيره
توزيع الادوار وتجانس المجموعه

محترمين ادوار بعض
يعملوا بلا تكلف بما يناسب وزنته وطبيعته

كل عضو يمارس الدور الطبيعى لدوره

مافيش حد ربنا ما اعطى له وزنه

الصحه -العمر -الوقت
وزنه توحاسب عليها وقد لا توجد لهم مثل تلك الوزنه هو محتاج
كنت رجلا لكسيح
عين للاعمى
قضى مشواره

لو كملنا بعض لا يمكن هيكون فيه محتاج او عاجز

وربما ده قصد الله

+ العلاقات وزنه
معلومه - عمل

+الفلوس وزنه

+ الدراسه وزنه يمكن تفيد ناس وعلمك خبره تفيد الخدمه

=
+ الثقافه وزنه .. بابا شنودة

+المواهب وزنه

+ الطباع الجيده وزنه

كل مافى حياتنا يستثمر للملكوت

ليه تحفى الوزنه ؟
------------------------------
دفن الوزنه
1- ادعاء انك لا تحمل وزنات
انا منفعش - كتواضع لا - تعطيل لمصالح ربنا وخطته
ادعاء كاذب منك

2- الكسل والرخاوه
مش عاوز تتعب

3- المفاهيم الخاطئه
لئلا اوعثر الناس
غلطان هتتحاسب لو كسلت معنديش وخايف ااذى

4- المشغوليات المهلكه
عشاء العريس
مشترى حقل -بهايم- متزوج -اودع اهلى
روح الله فينا ليس لنعيش كالناس بل نور وملح
لو ما تعملش دورك
ربنا مش سايبك لتاكل وتشرب وتنام
هذه كلها تزاد لكم
كل اللى شاغلك على البيعه هتاخده بزياده
ميوعه المشغوليه الزياده
موقف من المشغوليات لو عطلت الوزنه وعمل ربنا
فيلكس الوالى وبولس الرسول

ايه اللى يطفى الوزنات (وزناات تحت المكيال )
1- مكيال الجسد
ماذا اكل - اشرب -من يقول الناس عنى

2- مكيال الكرامه
متكبر عايش لذاتك

3- مكيال الماده
التنعم والانشغال بالماده
لم يستثمر وزناته

4-الخوف من استثمار الوزنه
هايبين الخدمه -هننفع - ربنا يقبلنا
الخوف يجعلك حذر وليس يمنعك عن استثمار الوزنه

5- الخوف من الفشل
طالما قصدك خير ربنا هيكمل عمله بيك

6- خوف من المقارنه
النظر لمن حولك
بطرس وقتما بدا بالسفينه لكن يوم الخمسين 3 الالاف نفس

اوعى تحكوا حكايات القديسين من الاخر
علشان ما تتعقدوش
الانبا موسى الاسود

7- خوف من المستقبل
الله ياخدك من مجد الى مجد

رسايل لينا
------------------------
1- اكتشف وزناتك المعطله ووزنات مخدومك واشتغل بيها (عند الشباب ثروه -خليه يعند مع الغلط -تحدى للخطا والمشاكل )

2- وظف طاقاتك وطاقات مخدومينك-اجعل من كل مخدوم خادم

3- سهل للمخدوم طريق التقوى -استثمار وزناته - بسط له طريق ربنا
عصا موسى ويده وهارون كلسان معه
ولو الصيارفه اخد الامكانيه بالانسان واطلع منها فايده - مهاره تتناسب مع ظروفهم -اوجد له قيمه وانتاج

4- تابع تطوير المخدوم ونموه - تضبيط الامور وما يزيد او يقل
المهارات والوزنات عاوزه متابعه وتطوير

ابونا داود لمعى
​


----------

